# Any advise on kings???



## hawkpcb48 (Nov 14, 2011)

I am new to gulf fishing and interested in doing more of it.
Just got my 2000 17' century and was wondering how far it is recomended to take out. I was trying to do some king fishing, wondering what works the best?? Has anyone ever used mullet? an advise will help??
Thanks!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Get some cigar minnows and troll them around any bait you find or just off the beach a bit. Put a skirt on it if youd like. Can also freeline live baits by structure or bait works like a champ either way
http://www.charlestonfishing.com/images/rigs/stealth king rig3.gif
Heres a good rig


----------



## Fish River Fool (May 20, 2009)

Live mullet work fine for kings...as do hardtails, cigar minnows and other live bait...here's a simple and effective rig to try: 




good luck and let us know how you do!


----------



## hawkpcb48 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the advise, I plan on going out monday and trying to get a smoker? any advise on (min.) size reel for kings or bull reds in the pass??? 
Miike


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

You "could" catch a king on smaller tackle, but I'd say the best bet is going to be a 6000 or larger size reel. Let's say, for example, a Penn Battle 6000. It will hold 300 yards of 15lb mono which is enough. Has a very smooth drag (highly important for fish that run a lot). Only about $100. You could go a size or two larger, but it increases weight, and while it could help, it's not completely needed. If you're worried about line capacity, you can easily put 200+yards of 15lb braid under your 15lb mono and it will greatly increase the length of line you're working with.
As for finding a smoker on the beach, don't be upset if you don't get a big one right off the bat. While it is perfectly possible to catch a king over 40lbs near the beach (or even in the bay for that matter), it's not nearly as predictable as fishing some spots offshore. 
The leader described in the above video will be just fine.
You mentioned mullet. Mullet are a great bait. Since you'll be headed right through plenty of bait (in and around the pass) plan on catching bait there and using live/fresh bait. You should be able to find cigar minnows, herring, threadfin, hardtails, etc. All of them will work quite well. 
Good Luck! Take pictures and let us know how you do.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Please excuse my ignorance but this type question goes back as far as my thinking "chrome reverse " referred to a special gear in the transmission and too embarrassed to ask for clarification. Are cigar minnows small mullet?


----------



## hawkpcb48 (Nov 14, 2011)

no small mullet and cigar minnows are two different type of fish.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

DTFuqua said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but this type question goes back as far as my thinking "chrome reverse " referred to a special gear in the transmission and too embarrassed to ask for clarification. Are cigar minnows small mullet?


Cigar minnows look like this:

http://www.landbigfish.com/fish/baitfish/CigarMinnow.cfm

You'll find big schools of them around the buoys outside of the Pensacola Pass.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Ditto what everyone else has said. I would add that Cigar minnows and herring are easy to catch right now and would be much better than trying to chase down mullet. IMO they are a much better bait for kings than mullet as well. I have fished countless king tournaments in the SE and we have definitely caught kings on mullet, but when you have cigs, hardtails, herring and mullet all set out for kings, we usually end up reeling in the mullet untouched while the kings attack the other said baits.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

KIng Mack fishing is hot right now. Catch the live bait at the Mass- just outside the pass. Be careful the the Mass has on section that is partial exposed during low tide and just under the surface at high tide. Use a sabiki rig. either use the live bait at the Mass or go out to one of the bouys and drift fish. If you need some specific info either pm me or call ed 857 1039

in the last couple of days we picked up 4- fishing only a couple of hours


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

What type of sasbiki? Large or small? I was in the school of cigs today and no bites. Do you jig or just reel? Is it up and down jig or is side jigging ok?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Small sabikes are better. A gold hook rig made with 4-6lbtest even works better for cigs. You want to work the rig back to you fairly slow and leave slack in your line. (if that makes sense)


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

reelthrill said:


> Ditto what everyone else has said. I would add that Cigar minnows and herring are easy to catch right now and would be much better than trying to chase down mullet. IMO they are a much better bait for kings than mullet as well. I have fished countless king tournaments in the SE and we have definitely caught kings on mullet, but when you have cigs, hardtails, herring and mullet all set out for kings, we usually end up reeling in the mullet untouched while the kings attack the other said baits.


True dat. If you (the you in general) pay attention, you will see huge kings swimming in the bait schools around the buoys.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*they are every where*







my 13 year old grandson caught 3 sun, i mean 2


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

all on cigar minn sunday, bait caught in pass, were fishing for snapper only caught kings


----------



## FLMarine (Jan 5, 2012)

About two weeks ago I caught 10 Kings fishing from 7am to 12pm between the second to last and last buoy's in Pensacola Pass on an outgoing tide. Trolled dead cigar minnows on a Pirate plugs (a NC tackle shop makes them) and a stretch 25. They ranged anywhere from about 8 lbs to about 35 lbs.

I love the pirate plugs. I have no affiliation with shop, but I started using them when I lived in NC and have had the best luck using blue and white ones. Going after Mahi they would hit the pirate plug over an islander with ballyhoo almost every time. Going to try them on blackfin tuna very soon at the edge. 











http://southchathamtackle.com/Pirate_Plugs.htm


----------

